# Software Testing Opening.



## Rajeshk27 (May 19, 2012)

Hello,

I will be in Singapore for the next two weeks. Please do let me know is there any opening for Manual Testing for 6+ yrs experience.


----------



## pichuya (Mar 14, 2013)

you may wish to search for jobdb or jobstreet singapore for any job openings?


----------



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

no one hires someone who is just a manual tester anymore (well no one decent). brush up on your automated testing skills and learn some automated testing frameworks. The better jobs was someone who is able to contribute by writing the tests using Robot or Cucumber or something similar rather than being the 'robot' yourself!


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

Check Monster Singapore, I got my Job through it


----------

